# 64 impala with gold trim



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I was wondering what y all think about 64 impalas with gold trim. I havent really seen em since back in the day. Not all gold, but shit like the headlight rings impala letters door handles,mirrors, flags and with the all gold chrome lip 100 spokes.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 15 2008, 12:35 AM~11866201
> *I was wondering what y all think about 64 impalas with gold trim. I havent really seen em since back in the day. Not all gold, but shit like the headlight rings impala letters door handles,mirrors, flags and with the all gold chrome lip 100 spokes.
> *


wat color car? me personally have always liked the fawn color impalas with some gold accents


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

SICK


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah like the boyz in the hood car. I was thinking black with the gold accents, but not over doing it. but i was thinking it was played out.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11868993
> *yeah like the boyz in the hood car. I was thinking black with the gold accents, but not over doing it. but i was thinking it was played out.
> *


to each his own, dont worry bout wat the next man will think, do wat you think will look good....i plan on doin some gold accents sonner or later on one of my cars...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

like hood rich....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Well , since i bought a gold plater - Everthing that i have chromed for my 64 will be plated ...... I have a bunch of stuff done so far - Steering column , all of the trim , some suspension parts , all mirrors & door handles , ect ect ect...... 


I like to think of it as - Gold with chrome accents instead of chrome with gold accents.

Kandy Apple / Brandy / Magenta mix paint colors..............


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

NATHING WRONG WITH GOLD :biggrin: IT'S NOT IMPALA,BUT THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE. BRANDY WINE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Stick with chrome.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

you can get a gold finish by scuffing the chrome peices and spraying it with candy gold that shit comes out to a real good match,but wouldnt recommend if you have some real gold dipped parts and mixing it.becuase you would tell the difference.

either dip all the parts or spray all the parts...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 15 2008, 09:11 PM~11874778
> *NATHING WRONG WITH GOLD :biggrin: IT'S NOT IMPALA,BUT THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE. BRANDY WINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 any more pics of this fleet?


----------



## chankee (Jun 26, 2008)

yup, having some gold in the vehicle, in your impala, is quite cool but don't over do it. Maybe the rims and bumpers only. Cool accessories and parts can be seen at carpartswholesale.com if you want to look at it.


----------



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)

i personally love gold trim on the lacs and impalas, looks tight as fuck in my opionion


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 15 2008, 09:11 PM~11874778
> *NATHING WRONG WITH GOLD :biggrin: IT'S NOT IMPALA,BUT THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE. BRANDY WINE
> 
> 
> ...












DAMN i need more gold :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i preffer chome over gold,but gold trim is ok as long as its not overdone, like the bigbodys with the gold grills, gold centers and a little trim is just right IMO


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11896098
> *i preffer chome over gold,but gold trim is ok as long as its not overdone, like the bigbodys with the gold grills, gold centers and a little trim is just right IMO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

more like this


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gold is good, but it doesnt last long chrome will last years.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Oct 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11888857
> *you can get a gold finish by scuffing the chrome peices and spraying it with candy gold that shit comes out to a real good match,but wouldnt recommend if you have some real gold dipped parts and mixing it.becuase you would tell the difference.
> 
> either dip all the parts or spray all the parts...
> *



WTF ,,,, Lets scratch up the chrome so that all the scratches are magnafied by candy paint going over it .....??????????







Why not just use the clear coat that made to sit over chrome .........??


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Oct 17 2008, 12:46 AM~11888857
> *you can get a gold finish by scuffing the chrome peices and spraying it with candy gold that shit comes out to a real good match,but wouldnt recommend if you have some real gold dipped parts and mixing it.becuase you would tell the difference.
> 
> either dip all the parts or spray all the parts...
> *


any pics of this?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I had some parts done like that in the late 90's by some hillbilly dude out here. Shit looked like gold plating but it always flaked off. It worked good on emblems though.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 25 2008, 01:11 PM~11970314
> *I had some parts done like that in the late 90's by some hillbilly dude out here. Shit looked like gold plating but it always flaked off. It worked good on emblems though.
> *


so its just a gold candy sprayed over chrome?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont know what it was. Dude was talking about getting it patened. :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 26 2008, 05:10 PM~11978223
> *i dont know what it was. Dude was talking about getting it patened. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

some pics of my brothers 63 if the right gold n chrome combination is done man it's bad ass but be reminded it's very expensive


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 27 2008, 04:25 AM~11982154
> *some pics of my brothers 63 if the right gold n chrome combination is done man it's bad ass but be reminded it's very expensive
> 
> 
> ...


what up most hated? treys lookin good!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Oct 27 2008, 08:10 AM~11982581
> *what up most hated? treys lookin good!
> *


Not much man and thanks


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hated needs to post all his chrome and gold


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2008, 08:22 PM~11989150
> *hated needs to post all his chrome and gold
> *


yeah but he wanted to see what a 64 impala would look like even though I did throw in my bro's 63 :biggrin:


----------

